# Code formatieren



## Rumborak (20. Mrz 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich verwende das Eclipse CheckStyle Plugin (http://eclipse-cs.sourceforge.net/). Da kann man ja ziemlich viel und detailliert einstellen. Kenn jemand vielleicht ein gutes Tool, mit dem man den Quellcode von ganzen Projekten automatisch entsprechend der festgelegten Konventionen umformatieren kann. Das betrifft ja nicht nur Zeilenumbrüche und Einrückungen sondern auch die Deklaration von Variablen - z. B. *final* statt nur *protected*, usw.

Mit dem Code formatter von Eclipse läßt sich das ja so nicht machen.....

Danke  schonmal!


----------



## byte (20. Mrz 2006)

Was hat final mit protected zu tun? :autsch:


----------



## Rumborak (20. Mrz 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was hat final mit protected zu tun? :autsch:



OK, schlechtes Beispiel - sagen wir mal private statt protected....


----------



## AlArenal (20. Mrz 2006)

1. im Package Explorer das Projekt markieren => rechte Maustaste => Source => Format
2. Refactoring ist dein Freund, hat aber nichts optischer Formatierung zu tun.


----------



## Rumborak (20. Mrz 2006)

Jou, danke mal soweit!

Mit dem Refactoring hab´ ich allerdings jetzt noch ein kleines Problemchen: Wenn ich *Refactor* auswähle und dann 
*Infer Generic Type Arguments...*, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: *Project 'bla' kan not be processed since its compiler source level is below 5.0.* - und das obwohl ich mit JDK 1.5.0_06 arbeite...

Was kann man denn damit dann alles so abfangen - ähnlich wie mit CheckStyle....?


----------



## byte (20. Mrz 2006)

Dann steht der Compiler Level noch auf 1.4. 

Lösung: Project -> Properties -> Comiler Level -> auf 5.0 stellen

Alternativlösung (klappt fast immer): Forensuche!!


----------



## Rumborak (20. Mrz 2006)

...ah, danke mal soweit!


----------

